# French Vets List - Your Experiences 2010



## KeithChesterfield

*French Vets List. February 2012*​
I would appreciate your input so that I can add more Vets to the Vets List and update the present list.

Any recent experiences that you've had of French Vets and the Passport Scheme are welcomed.

Name of Vet, full address, telephone number, size/type of dog and price paid, GPS if possible, availability of parking, English spoken or not, opening times and any other relevant information you think might be helpful.

The more info we collect the better.

Thanks 
Keith.

This is the latest database, so would members please check it and post on this thread if you can add any new vets, new information - or add any updates where (for example) phone numbers have changed.

Thanks

.


----------



## Zebedee

Good move Keith. With help from our members you should have got almost all of them on the list soon. :wink: 

I have made it a sticky for a while so it will be seen by as many as possible.

Dave


----------



## taz

*Vet at Ugine Nr Les Saisies*

For those leaving Albertville/Les Saisies

Clinique Veterinaire Des 4 Vallees 04 79 89 06 05
40 Route D'Annecy, 73400 Ugine

Sorry dont know coordinates but it is on the right as you leave Ugine towards Annecy, first exit off the roundabout immediately after you pass the aire/TO on left.
Receptionist speaks passable English but the vet we saw was brilliant. Appointment was required. 
We were charged 20 euros for an 11kg pup (including tablet). Friends were charged 26 Euros for bigger dogs requiring 2 tablets. We went in on same appointment. 
There is good parking outside the vets (we parked our 8.5m outside) or the aire is only 100m away.
They are open Monday to Friday morning and afternoon, and Saturday mornings.
Hope this helps


----------



## peter21

*Vet La Mailleraye sur Seine*

Thanks Keith for the useful PDF and map.
The vet in La Mailleraye sur Seine treated three small dogs (border terriers) for €37-50. We had booked ahead and asked for a price, having being charged over €120 by the vet in Honfleur opposite the aire the previous Autumn. 
The aire at La Mailleraye is currently closed; we stayed 3 miles west at the aire St Nicholas de Bliqutuit, and cycled along the Seine to La Mailleraye.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Thanks for the up-date.


----------



## middman

Hi

May I recommend a vet to add to your list at St Jean de Luz, not near a port I know, but on many people's route home from Spain. We booked Animalia Ttikiak by email from Spain, sent in English as I don't speak any French. They replied, in English, confirming my appointment on the date and time requested. The clinic is located near the railway station, also within walking distance from the aire, and has a large car park adjacent. Both receptionist and vet, Valerie Biscay, spoke excellent English and were very helpful. Cost was €39 including tablet for 20kg dog.

Regards,


----------



## craigy

*Vet in Dinard*

Thank you for your list which I found very helpful last year. We visited Vet de la Croix for pet passport in July 2013 before returning from Calais. The address on the list is incorrect as they have now moved. The correct address is now 2 Rue Douet-Fourche, Dinard. The telephone no had not changed. They were very efficent and spoke english. Can not remember cost but do remember thinking that is was quite expensive considering we took our own worm tablets.


----------



## clf86ha

Did you just turn up on the day or did you pre book with the vet Craigy?

Going for the first time in September and wondering how stuffs done


----------



## rugbyken

Worth the joining fee alone , I used this list on the way back stopped on free aire at lake orient 12 Kms away sat nav to the door in Troyes (what a beautiful old city) decent English knew exactly what we wanted seen without appointment in Half an hour cost 33euro 25 kilo dog parked round corner 1euro for 1hour .


----------



## KeithChesterfield

rugbyken - which Vet did you use - the one in Troyes or one close by?

PS - Troyes is twinned with Chesterfield - not a lot of people know that!


----------



## aldra

I'll send details of the one we used Keith

Easy the campsite got us a next day appointment, parked on super u and walked 2 minutes

45Kl hound, 2tablets which I gave, checked the chip registered

All of 5 mins

48E 8O 8O 

Use only in an emergency :lol: 

And no the hound from hell did not bite him, he didn't get near enough :lol: :lol: unfortunately  

Aldra


----------



## Nethernut

Anyone used a vet in the Trier area? Would like to get Poppy sorted 3 days before tunnel date. 
Jan


----------



## craigy

*Vet in Dinard*

I prebooked the appointment. Since the rules have changed and we no longer have to hang around Calais for 48 hours I am trying to fit the vets in somewhere more scenic. I would like to be more spur of the moment but find if I don't have an appointment booked 5 days before we go home I get a little panicky. I take this list with me so I have an idea of where the vets might be wherever we decide to go.

We are intending to go to Brittany in August but should it not be a good forecast we may go elsewhere, but not too far south because of the dogs. Can anybody recommend a good and cheap vet in Brittany?

It seems to me that the prices have not fallen despite the vets no longer having to administer tick treatment.

By the way, there was a large enough space for parking a motorhome at this vets and she also gave the dogs an examination.


----------



## Chas17

Nethernut said:


> Anyone used a vet in the Trier area? Would like to get Poppy sorted 3 days before tunnel date.
> Jan


I just spoke to Poppy and she didn't even know she was going to Trier - and what's more she'd prefer the ferry. Had enough tunnels in Norway.


----------



## rugbyken

Yes it was the one in Troyes itself quite central but lots of reasonable street parking nearby & I've blasted through Troyes going north south first time I've ever stopped off and it was a lovely old place loads of timbered buildings etc ,


----------

